# Anyone got any old Hed Kandi CDs they'd like to sell?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm trying to get hold of the missing albums in my Hed Kandi Collection.

Currently trying to source the following at a decent price:

HEDK001	Nu Cool 3	
HEDK003	Afterlife: Simplicity	
HEDK004	Anthea: Words & Beats	
HEDK005	45 Dip: The Acid Lounge	
HEDK008	Disco Kandi	
HEDK009	Serve Chilled 2	
HEDK010	Nu Cool 4	
HEDK012	Disco Kandi 2	
HEDK013	Simplicity Two Thousand	
HEDK014	Back To Love 2 
HEDK016	Disco Kandi 3	
HEDK017	Deeper	
_*HEDK022	Winter Chill 3* _
HEDK023	Disco Kandi 5	
HEDK024	Deeper 01.02	
HEDK026	Back To Love 03.02	
HEDK029	Winter Chill 06.02	
HEDK030	Twisted Disco 01.03	
HEDK032	Back to Love 03.03	
HEDK034	Disco Kandi 05.03	
HEDK035	World Series: UK Mix 1	
HEDK036	Winter Chill 06.03	
HEDK037	Disco Heaven 01.04	
HEDK038	Twisted Disco 02.04	
HEDK039	Back To Love 03.04	
_*HEDK043	Disco Kandi 05.04	*_
HEDK047	Twisted Disco 02.05	
_*HEDK050	The Mix 50	Copy*_
HEDK051	Peyton: Peyton	
*HEDK052	Late Night Alumni: Empty Streets	*
HEDK054	The Mix 2006	
HEDK057	Twisted Disco 03.06	
_*HEDK058	Disco Heaven HK58	*_
_*HEDK061	The Mix Summer 2006*_ 
_*HEDK062	Back To Love: True Classics* _
HEDK064	Hed Kandi Classics	
_*HEDK065	Nu Cool 65*_
HEDK066	Twisted Disco

So if anyone has any that they'd be prepared to sell, I'd appreciate a quick PM.

Cheers

Kell

Edited list now includes the ones I've got in the meantime.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sell!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sell!


?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

-


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> I'm trying to get hold of the missing albums in my Hed Kandi Collection.
> 
> Currently trying to source the following at a decent price:
> 
> ...


You haven't got much of a 'collection' at all really then have you Kell? :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

True - there are 68 I want (including the first two Nu Cool albums that were released on the Jazz FM label - but which I already have).

As you can see, there are 38 I need, which means I have 30. In actual fact I have more than that as they also released samplers which come under the SMP00X code. So, while I have less than half, I still have over 30 Hed Kandi ALbums - I'd say that's a pretty decent collection.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Try Amazon, there are often plenty for sale second hand there or E-Bay


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jbell said:


> Try Amazon, there are often plenty for sale second hand there or E-Bay


I am - bought for or five from Amazon Market place over the last week or so. Some really cheap, come of the early ones are pretty expensive though - Â£20+.

Hence why I was trying to get hold of them from as many sources as possible.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

-
---


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

He works for Playboy UK so he's probably got it all backed up on his own PC!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> He works for Playboy UK so he's probably got it all backed up on his own PC!


That would be a very sensible and responsible thing to do. I'm all in favour of multi-site backups though - just in case :wink:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

-


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Where's the Anna Nicole one?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

episteme said:


> -- [\quote]
> 
> In here


 

There's no way that you should be keeping such valuable data back-ups in *that *cupboad.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

-


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

episteme said:


> That's not a cupboard, it's a fire safe!


OK ... :lol: ...


----------



## Gizmo999 (Jan 28, 2007)

hm i didn't realise that the Afterlife Simplicity was released on Hed Kandi.

i might have a few of those Kell, almost certainly will have the Winter Chill ones but they make take a bit of finding, i boxed up all my cd's after i ripped them into mp3's  i'll try and dig them out.

have you got the Lazy Grace sampler, it was a 12 inch vinyl release and i think its hard to find now and there was a chilled kandi sampler as well?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Have you tried www.allofmp3.com

Theres quite a few on there..


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Kell said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Sell!
> ...


Standing joke amongst DJ's

"got any hed kandy"

"fuck off to the wine bar love!"


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Kell,

I have a lot of those CDs, stacked up and taking space. Great series, very diverse. Hardly play the CDs now as most are on mp3. But it's nice to have the CD artwork as well :wink:

I'll have a go at listing my collection tomorrow


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

To those that posted about the MP3s, i do have some of the missing ones as 'back up', but really wanted to get hold of the originals. Especially the earlier ones before the series started going downhill a bit.

Favourites are the Beach House mini-series and the Serve Chilled ones thought the Nu Cool ones are OK too as they stemmed from the Jazz FM Late Lounge which I used to love.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


TBH I can understand that but probably not for the reasons you think. While many people would think that 'it's all the saem' there's a marked difference between the different mini-series and therefore someone asking for just 'Hed Kandi' without being more specific does deserve to be told to eff off.

Of course it's also easy listening in that all the hard work is done for you. But we'll see if they get better or worse now that they've been bought by MOS (worse probably).


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Gizmo999 said:


> hm i didn't realise that the Afterlife Simplicity was released on Hed Kandi.
> 
> i might have a few of those Kell, almost certainly will have the Winter Chill ones but they make take a bit of finding, i boxed up all my cd's after i ripped them into mp3's  i'll try and dig them out.
> 
> have you got the Lazy Grace sampler, it was a 12 inch vinyl release and i think its hard to find now and there was a chilled kandi sampler as well?


Hey fella - here's a link to all the records/CDs that were released on Hed Kandi...

http://www.discogs.com/label/Hed+Kandi+Records

And any thsat you do come across (CD only) then I'd be happy to make you an offer.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Kell,
> 
> I have a lot of those CDs, stacked up and taking space. Great series, very diverse. Hardly play the CDs now as most are on mp3. But it's nice to have the CD artwork as well :wink:
> 
> I'll have a go at listing my collection tomorrow


Paul - any joy?


----------



## Parker. (Jan 12, 2007)

Kell said:


> Gizmo999 said:
> 
> 
> > hm i didn't realise that the Afterlife Simplicity was released on Hed Kandi.
> ...


Star!

I've been looking for a definitive list to try and build my collection up too... why I never looked on discogs i dont know  :roll:

Afraid I havent got any of the discs you have listed... and to be honest, I dont think I could part with em either


----------



## Parker. (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh and while I think of it... check out Fierce Angels label... founded by the one of the guys who origionally founded Hed Kandi and went out on his own.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


Kell is barred from his local wine bar if he is wearing women's shoes.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Not on Thursdays. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I've got 25 Kandi CDs. I've run through the lot and you're right, the later ones are not as good as the early ones. My favourites are the 'back to love' and 'deeper' series.

I've have them all converted to MP3 - but - as anything stored on a PC has a habit of randomly disappearing into a black hole never to be seen (or heard) again - I've decided I don't want to sell them, I better keep the originals


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PaulS said:


> I've got 25 Kandi CDs. I've run through the lot and you're right, the later ones are not as good as the early ones. My favourites are the 'back to love' and 'deeper' series.
> 
> I've have them all converted to MP3 - but - as anything stored on a PC has a habit of randomly disappearing into a black hole never to be seen (or heard) again - I've decided I don't want to sell them, I better keep the originals


No worries. Part of the reason I want the originals is as you've mentioned, plus, I just like having the originals.

I've manged to get hold of a few more since the original post, so will continue just getting htem when I see them for a good price.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

If you redeem your Nectar points on line they are doing all CDs for half points this week.

I have just ordered Nu Cool 2007 and The Mix 2007 for 2500 points for both


----------

